# WHY AREN'T BRITISH PEOPLE RIOTING IN THE STREETS AGAINST AUSTERITY?



## DrRingDing (Oct 29, 2013)

> Besides a couple of pretty docile marches, public resistance to austerity in the UK has been incredibly weak.
> 
> While the rest of Europe continue to set fire to their sinuses with tear gas and smash up their cities in frustration, we have George Osborne sashaying past protesters outside the Conservative Party conference to introduce whole new rounds of even deeper cuts to a mass of hoorahing Tory pigmen. Yes, the occasional verbose Hollywood celebrity has been on TV to ramble on about revolution, but Russell Brand is not the next Wat Tyler.



http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/why-isnt-the-uk-kicking-off-against-austerity

Discuss!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2013)

Lazy
Despondent


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

*L*azy
*S*ad
*D*espondent


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2013)

Why do these articles always start off with ridiculous inaccurate comparisons with elsewhere?


----------



## mack (Oct 29, 2013)

Nobody really cares anymore.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2013)

too busy complaining on the internet myself. dunno 'bout you guys?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Why do these articles always start off with ridiculous inaccurate comparisons with elsewhere?


It's like that quip - if a news item title starts with a question the answer is invariably no.


It's not really like that, but I just wanted to get that in there.


----------



## Callie (Oct 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Why do these articles always start off with ridiculous inaccurate comparisons with elsewhere?


 

CAPSLOCK


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> too busy complaining on the internet myself. dunno 'bout you guys?


It's got a bit nippy again.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2013)

aye, that too. my computer is right next to the radiator.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2013)

Can Simon Childs and Henry point to any successes of the movements he thinks we should be emulating? (Leaving aside the question of if his image of them is accurate).


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 29, 2013)

football ...

_football is the only game that targets children’s brains with endless, mini-concussion producing impacts with large, hard soccer balls. Dumbed-down kids are more easily made dependent and into sheeple..


_


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 29, 2013)

Besides, what have all the photogenic bits of riot porn that Vice like to cover so much achieved in other European countries that we're missing out on here? Did the vicious protests in Syntagma square even delay the austerity in Greece by a single minute? Did the Spanish miners win a reprieve of any kind for their efforts? They've been just as ineffective as the "docile marches" over in Britain by and large. 

Fucking ignore Vice it's crap.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 29, 2013)

Some more docile marches marching around aimlessly. 



They didn't even have any flares or a black bloc, you can't expect Vice to lower themselves to covering that.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 29, 2013)

There hasn't been any major civil unrest here in Spain despite the gravity of the economic crisis, so Britain would be parallel to here in that regard, not a contradictory example.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Some more docile marches marching around aimlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't even have any flares or a black bloc, you can't expect Vice to lower themselves to covering that.



Yeah, vice need stuff they can syndicate, sexy stuff. Not boring norms in the midlands. And i think the more radical end of the political spectrum are also partly to blame for the the spectacularisation of (limited) protests - they feed vice.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, vice need stuff they can syndicate, sexy stuff. *Not boring norms in the midlands.* And i think the more radical end of the political spectrum are also partly to blame for the the spectacularisation of (limited) protests - they feed vice.



*spits tea* Midlands? Excuse me?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2013)

South Yorks then, even worse.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Can Simon Childs and Henry point to any successes of the movements he thinks we should be emulating? (Leaving aside the question of if his image of them is accurate).



He didn't suggest we should be emulating anyone.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 29, 2013)

What about the riots of 2011?


----------



## white rabbit (Oct 29, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> What about the riots of 2011?


As I recall, the authorities came down like a ton of bricks on anyone they caught. That could have sucked any enthusiasm out of it.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 29, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> What about the riots of 2011?



Don't you know? The riots were meaningless materialistic nihilism that took place in a political vacuum. Slavoj Zizek said so.

So it's ok for the Vice's of this world to write it off as an armed savage uprising, and not give it the political credence that a small group of students occupying somewhere briefly so obviously deserves.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

white rabbit said:


> As I recall, the authorities came down like a ton of bricks on anyone they caught. That could have sucked any enthusiasm out of it.


Could have?  More like "would have" given the threat of homelessness (on top of being fined etc) to you and the rest of your household if you're in social housing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2013)

Favelado said:


> There hasn't been any major civil unrest here in Spain despite the gravity of the economic crisis, so Britain would be parallel to here in that regard, not a contradictory example.




so you mean vice is talking shit? Shocked, I tell you


----------



## Favelado (Oct 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> so you mean vice is talking shit? Shocked, I tell you



There has been some trouble at some protests but nothing that constitutes general civil unrest or spontaneous rioting/looting. Considering how bad things have been here, it's amazing how little serious violence there has been.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 29, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> What about the riots of 2011?


If you were to believe the Daily Mail's analysis  then that was merely a shopping opportunity.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2013)

The supposed fact that the sizeable majority of voters support benefits cuts and want to see more makes me .... i cant even say how it feels... its just mind-boggling


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Besides, what have all the photogenic bits of riot porn that Vice like to cover so much achieved in other European countries that we're missing out on here? Did the vicious protests in Syntagma square even delay the austerity in Greece by a single minute? Did the Spanish miners win a reprieve of any kind for their efforts? They've been just as ineffective as the "docile marches" over in Britain by and large.
> .


Syriza nearly won an election, if that counts for anything


----------



## xes (Oct 29, 2013)

the media has done its bit to ensure that people don't want to go out protesting. I mean, all those evil violent protesters, and those brave souls in the police who have to beat them. You just wouldn't want to be a part of that, if you're a normal person, this stuff is for extremists....


----------



## 8115 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think people riot over things like austerity.  Local social services get slashed?  Youth clubs get closed?  People don't riot over that kind of thing.

There are specific situations that people riot in, I don't know what they are but I'd guess one thing would be a very strong and specific grievance on top of people being absolutely ground down by injustice and mistreatment over a long period of time.  We're not even close to that yet.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 29, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_riots


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2013)

8115 said:


> I don't think people riot over things like austerity.  Local social services get slashed?  Youth clubs get closed?  People don't riot over that kind of thing.
> 
> There are specific situations that people riot in, I don't know what they are but I'd guess one thing would be a very strong and specific grievance on top of people being absolutely ground down by injustice and mistreatment over a long period of time.  We're not even close to that yet.


There is no set rule concerning what people riot over. Historically people have rioted over national issues, specific local ones, petty ones, political ones, economic ones, random ones, for the repeal of laws, for the enactment of laws and many many others. You simply cannot say that people will not riot over a certain issue or that they will over another. The dynamics of social struggle are both more complex and more simple than that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 29, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/why-isnt-the-uk-kicking-off-against-austerity
> 
> Discuss!



Because *you* haven't organised the employees at Firebox.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 29, 2013)

8115 said:


> I don't think people riot over things like austerity.  Local social services get slashed?  Youth clubs get closed?  People don't riot over that kind of thing.
> 
> There are specific situations that people riot in, I don't know what they are but I'd guess one thing would be a very strong and specific grievance on top of people being absolutely ground down by injustice and mistreatment over a long period of time.  We're not even close to that yet.



Load of newly-shaved scrotums, what you've said above.
There are *no* specific situations in which people riot.  People riot because a personal and/or community and/or wider social "tipping point" is reached.  Riots emerge from widely different points of origin, and aren't class-exclusive either.

E2A: You say we're not even close to being absolutely ground down yet.  I'm here to tell you that some people are - the people using foodbanks, the people who are sanctioned off of their benefits, students accruing vast debts in the (mostly vain) hope that their degree will secure them a job, disabled people like me who've been narrativised for the last ten years as spongers and scroungers, and are now reeling under Iain Dunked-in Shit's persecutions of us for daring to claim social security.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 29, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Don't you know? The riots were meaningless materialistic nihilism that took place in a political vacuum. Slavoj Zizek said so.
> 
> So it's ok for the Vice's of this world to write it off as an armed savage uprising, and not give it the political credence that a small group of students occupying somewhere briefly so obviously deserves.


Well said son.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

Because too many agree with it but just don't want it to affect them....


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2013)

Surely food is one thing historically known to cause riots. King Bread and all that


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Surely food is one thing historically known to cause riots. King Bread and all that


energy prices might do it too


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Load of newly-shaved scrotums, what you've said above.
> There are *no* specific situations in which people riot.  People riot because a personal and/or community and/or wider social "tipping point" is reached.  Riots emerge from widely different points of origin, and aren't class-exclusive either.
> 
> E2A: You say we're not even close to being absolutely ground down yet.  I'm here to tell you that some people are - the people using foodbanks, the people who are sanctioned off of their benefits, students accruing vast debts in the (mostly vain) hope that their degree will secure them a job, disbled people like me who've been narrativised for the last ten years as spongers and scroungers, and are now reeling under Iain Dunked-in Shit's persecutions of us for daring to claim social security.


not to mention workers who've seen their wages slashed and their numbers cut, to the point where further job losses will lead to systems breaking down perhaps irretrievably


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> energy prices might do it too



Reckon you've got a point there...


----------



## Paulie (Oct 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Reckon you've got a point there...


I also think Pickman's is on the money which is perhaps why the energy cos. are being called in for a nice chat with the committee.

http://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/oct/29/energy-firms-raised-prices-as-wholesale-costs-fall.

What's the last riot in Britain that bought down a government?  The Poll Tax kerfuffle did for Thatcher but the Tories still dragged on for another seven years.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 29, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Load of newly-shaved scrotums, what you've said above.
> There are *no* specific situations in which people riot.  People riot because a personal and/or community and/or wider social "tipping point" is reached.  Riots emerge from widely different points of origin, and aren't class-exclusive either.
> 
> E2A: You say we're not even close to being absolutely ground down yet.  I'm here to tell you that some people are - the people using foodbanks, the people who are sanctioned off of their benefits, students accruing vast debts in the (mostly vain) hope that their degree will secure them a job, disbled people like me who've been narrativised for the last ten years as spongers and scroungers, and are now reeling under Iain Dunked-in Shit's persecutions of us for daring to claim social security.


Too tired to riot, too isolated and divided to riot.  I think there are social situations that lead to riots, you've hinted at it with the words "tipping point".  In my opinion we are nowhere near that tipping point, and that's by design not by accident.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2013)

its raining.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread is bigger than any of us....good OP question.

I've been saying for about a year that the country NEEDS a revolution and thats the only way out of the catastrophic mess we are in. Its the starting point. I seriously wonder why people are not marching and rioting on the streets myself!! I think that a number of people are needed to 'lead' the revolution - the public cannot do it by themselves, lacking confidence and direction because the mess is so multifarious, its hard for any one disgruntled person to pinpoint.


----------



## campanula (Oct 29, 2013)

It has been appallingly easy to play divide and rule, playing diversionary politics of finger pointing and scapegoating......and there does seem to be something of a climate of quiet despair and fear which has manifested in a certain apathetic anomie . At its most simple, there is a numbers game to balance - 3 million unemployed - 30 million still have jobs (albeit insecure, badly paid jobs). Despite a widespread belief (amongst Daily Mail types) that white people are now a minority, this is patently tripe, yet it is impossible to even attempt a rational dialogue about immigration. However, issues such as fuel bills have a more universal appeal, as does the NHS and, a bit more slow burning but very potent, the crisis in housing. Ultimately, fear and insecurity still overrides anger but when too many people really believe that they have nothing left to lose....
I am not really keen on rioting in the streets myself and would be more inclined to work more positively for change, however small in scale, by doing stuff I can (helping my allotment neighbours, filling in DSS forms for people)....


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 29, 2013)

very shocking to sometimes stand back and say

'The Tories are in power'

Blood on the hands of Lib Dem voters....they were warned....


----------



## coley (Oct 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Surely food is one thing historically known to cause riots. King Bread and all that





Pickman's model said:


> energy prices might do it too





Pickman's model said:


> not to mention workers who've seen their wages slashed and their numbers cut, to the point where further job losses will lead to systems breaking down perhaps irretrievably



What the 'establishment' (of all particular colours) is good at, is the balancing act of keeping the majority in bread and circuses, what the present lot has proved particularly adept at is making sure the unemployed and disabled should be denied access to even a small % of said bread and circuses and convincing,the gullible majority of the population their case.


----------



## coley (Oct 29, 2013)

Double posting, bliddy I pad.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Surely food is one thing historically known to cause riots. King Bread and all that



Food, religion, anti-state agitation, anti-monarchy agitation, sports teams losing, sports teams winning, lack of booze, too much booze...well, I'm sure you see my point.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Food, religion, anti-state agitation, anti-monarchy agitation, sports teams losing, sports teams winning, lack of booze, too much booze...well, I'm sure you see my point.




true enough, but I was thinking of how if you can't feed yourself properly but can scrape enough to keep the kids fed you might keep quiet but when it comes to your kids going hungry even the most mild mannered man would be feeling riotous. I don't have kids but I've seen how people are with theirs...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2013)

campanula said:


> It has been appallingly easy to play divide and rule, playing diversionary politics of finger pointing and scapegoating......



One of the concommitants of living in a "connected world" is that it's increasingly difficult for people to avoid the sort of scapegoating narratives that our politicians and the media are only too happy to produce and reproduce.



> and there does seem to be something of a climate of quiet despair and fear which has manifested in a certain apathetic anomie .



I'm not sure that "anomie" fits the bill.  Fear does, though, especially fear that what little you have can increasingly be taken from you on a whim, if you happen to be in receipt of social security of one sort or another.



> At its most simple, there is a numbers game to balance - 3 million unemployed - 30 million still have jobs (albeit insecure, badly paid jobs).



A minimum of 3 million unemployed, and a minimum of 3 million *under*employed.  In other words, the bottom decile of the population is fucked, and the 4 deciles above us or on the way to being fucked.



> Despite a widespread belief (amongst Daily Mail types) that white people are now a minority, this is patently tripe, yet it is impossible to even attempt a rational dialogue about immigration.



"White British" still constitutes over 4/5ths of the population.  The _Daily Mail_ seek to represent the "embattled minority" trope as being accurate, but fall into the same trap as some Americans do about their own fears of a white minority - they don't take account of the structural and institutional factors that "nail" non-minority power into place.



> However, issues such as fuel bills have a more universal appeal, as does the NHS and, a bit more slow burning but very potent, the crisis in housing. Ultimately, fear and insecurity still overrides anger but when too many people really believe that they have nothing left to lose....
> I am not really keen on rioting in the streets myself and would be more inclined to work more positively for change, however small in scale, by doing stuff I can (helping my allotment neighbours, filling in DSS forms for people)....



Unfortunately for you and I (as we seem to have similar attitudes to community self-help), too many people still buy into the idea that "they" can't be resisted.  That's something that is always a factor, usually right up to when someone kicks over the traces and starts an avalanche....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> true enough, but I was thinking of how if you can't feed yourself properly but can scrape enough to keep the kids fed you might keep quiet but when it comes to your kids going hungry even the most mild mannered man would be feeling riotous. I don't have kids but I've seen how people are with theirs...



True, although (from childhood experience) theft is usually the first fallback.


----------



## treelover (Oct 30, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_1967_riots

Never even heard of these, people killed as well.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 30, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> true enough, but I was thinking of how if you can't feed yourself properly but can scrape enough to keep the kids fed you might keep quiet but when it comes to your kids going hungry even the most mild mannered man would be feeling riotous. I don't have kids but I've seen how people are with theirs...


More likely to result in ongoing low level but potentially dangerous theft, something with immediate results than rioting (see the rise in metal theft, cattle thieving, smuggling Etc, though the professional gangs are rapidly enclosing these areas). In socially atomised countries such as this with little community based social movements anyway.


----------



## campanula (Oct 30, 2013)

yes, but there is a delicate balance - when people believe that action against authority will merely end in personal catastrophe, there is just not enough appetite to risk their existing lifestyle....but when friends, neighbours, workmates etc. join in the fray because the daily persecution is more onerous than fines, imprisonment, redundancy and so forth - then you have a movement (a mob) where a groundswell of anger can find expression.
It is often immensely hard to summon up the energy to be politically active when your most pressing concerns are paying the rent and the next meal and anyway, general rioting, however satisfying in the short term, even overthrowing a tyrannical regime, often leaves a power vacuum which is even more demoralising and disturbing than the previous existence (as we have seen in the various Arab uprisings). A class cohesion needs to be slowly and patiently built from the ground up.....with more substance than merely opposing the dominant system.....and an active strategy for any sort of meaningful change has been decisively absent from any of our political parties agendas (leaving most of us a bit high and dry, in little isolated pockets of discontent).


----------



## dessiato (Oct 30, 2013)

The treatment that the government metes out to the majority of people is distasteful to say the least. I think that, post the Miner's Strike, the way that ordinary people have been repeatedly forced to look only at how they are going to survive means that there is little or no collective will to stand up against the powers that be. Anyway, that is my opinion, even though there is no empirical evidence to support it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> true enough, but I was thinking of how if you can't feed yourself properly but can scrape enough to keep the kids fed you might keep quiet but *when it comes to your kids going hungry even the most mild mannered man would be feeling riotous*. I don't have kids but I've seen how people are with theirs...



I think in that sort of situation people would be more likely to take what they feel they need to take from anyone around them who's weaker than they are. It'd be everyone for themselves or every family for themselves anyway. People have always used their having children as a justification for committing all kinds of atrocities.


----------



## samk (Oct 31, 2013)

If thousands of people who lost their jobs found themselves street homeless, that might do it.


----------



## Batboy (Oct 31, 2013)

campanula said:


> yes, but there is a delicate balance - when people believe that action against authority will merely end in personal catastrophe, there is just not enough appetite to risk their existing lifestyle....but when friends, neighbours, workmates etc. join in the fray because the daily persecution is more onerous than fines, imprisonment, redundancy and so forth - then you have a movement (a mob) where a groundswell of anger can find expression.
> It is often immensely hard to summon up the energy to be politically active when your most pressing concerns are paying the rent and the next meal and anyway, general rioting, however satisfying in the short term, even overthrowing a tyrannical regime, often leaves a power vacuum which is even more demoralising and disturbing than the previous existence (as we have seen in the various Arab uprisings). A class cohesion needs to be slowly and patiently built from the ground up.....with more substance than merely opposing the dominant system.....and an active strategy for any sort of meaningful change has been decisively absent from any of our political parties agendas (leaving most of us a bit high and dry, in little isolated pockets of discontent).



Nice post and echoes many of my thoughts. The first world we live in is our own. We have to deal with our own survival, that is the nature of any animal.

The system we survive in, simply has to give us the bare essentials, if the vast majority are getting that and kept busy/ground down in doing so, then little is going to challenge that system. The fear is that if we are already surviving then any change brings a perceived threat to our own individual world of survival, hence why we appear apathetic. People as a general rule do not like change.

I am sure I read somewhere that total anarchy erupts when the masses have no food for four days. There perhaps lies the trigger point for rioting in the street on a revolutionary level.... And then for some reason that fucking Who song comes in my head!


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Oct 31, 2013)

Edited as I don't want to spread misinformation on someone


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 31, 2013)

You're not correct.


----------



## Batboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> You're not correct.


If he was calling me a shit joke writing cunt.... He probably was correct.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 1, 2013)

He wasn't... though he probably should have...  he just speculated something that he since retracted.

As it happens the author of the article is a one of the "good guys". It doesnt surprise me to see him attacked by some people on here for essentially telling the truth. Because it doesnt always flatter those who see themselves as important.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> He wasn't... though he probably should have...  he just speculated something that he since retracted.
> 
> As it happens the author of the article is a one of the "good guys". It doesnt surprise me to see him attacked by some people on here for essentially telling the truth. Because it doesnt always flatter those who see themselves as important.


Let me guess, he's one of your mates again?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Let me guess, he's one of your mates again?


Association is not enough to convict.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Association is not enough to convict.


It's firming up my convictions though.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2013)

A better question is why can't see he largest riots for 40 years in the uk politically?


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> true enough, but I was thinking of how if you can't feed yourself properly but can scrape enough to keep the kids fed you might keep quiet but when it comes to your kids going hungry even the most mild mannered man would be feeling riotous. I don't have kids but I've seen how people are with theirs...


Bollocks to that.  If times get apocalyptic, the nipper's going to be asking me why I want him to sit in a bath full of BBQ marinade.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Bollocks to that.  If times get apocalyptic, the nipper's going to be asking me why I want him to sit in a bath full of BBQ marinade.


What does that mean?


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does that mean?


it means he'll eat his children if it goes tits up. I'm using my amazing powers of deduction to state that he was joking....


speaking of not understanding stuff, post 67 butchers, is there a word missing from it, cos I can't make it into a sentance without adding words to it.


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2013)

xes said:


> it means he'll eat his children if it goes tits up. I'm using my amazing powers of deduction to state that he was joking....


Incredible - xes, you're like a cross between Mystic Meg & Sherlock Holmes...! 


xes said:


> speaking of not understanding stuff, post 67 butchers, is there a word missing from it, cos I can't make it into a sentance without adding words to it.


Took me a while too.  I *think* it's meant to be _"why can't see he see the largest riots for 40 years in the uk politically?"_


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2013)

I repeat:

A better question is why can't see he largest riots for 40 years in the uk politically?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 1, 2013)

Why can't he see them politically or why can't he see the political riots?

Forget whether it's a better question.. write the question better.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Let me guess, he's one of your mates again?



It's irrelevant. I am old, trux, I know lots of people... good guys and bad guys.



TruXta said:


> It's firming up my convictions though.



Good, floppy convictions satisfy nobody.


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I repeat:
> 
> A better question is why can't see he largest riots for 40 years in the uk politically?


I don't know Yoda, you tell us


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 4, 2013)

To answer the original question - because Austerity and treating people like shit is nothing new, it's been ongoing for a few decades.  It's not like there was a sudden change to squeezing wages, blaming the poor, breaking up stuff we own to give away to cronies and crushing organised labour that happened the second the tories got into power post-crash.  It's the continuisation of a long process.  The frog is being boiled.


----------

